# Are Crape Myrtle branches safe?



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Our crape myrtle tree died, so I decided to cut a branch off to use for a perch because they are pretty smooth without all the bark, although there was a little (what I would assume to be) black moss or mold on some of the branches. I mixed a bit of bleach with water and dish soap and scrubbed the branch, rinsed thoroughly, and then let it sit in the sun all day. I took my knife and scraped most of the black off of the branch and now it seems pretty clean. Does anyone know if it is still safe to use for my cockatiel to perch on and/or bite?


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

On the internet I saw these branches are safe. But I am not sure about that when you used bleach and soap sort of stuff. So ask the vet about this problem or ask a pet store.


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

I asked our vet and he said that crape myrtle was safe, and I'm really not so worried about the bleach as I am the probable toxicity of the wood. I just can't comprehend why some websites says it's safe, but others say it's toxic. I did let the branch completely dry even out in the sun, because I read the sun rays cause the bleach to dissipate. I hate that I've spent that much time and effort on a silly branch, but I'm more concerned about my bird's health.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------

